# Dead Deer



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

Last week i was roaming my woods with my dogs and found a dead deer, it was a nice ten point buck. Maybe another hunter shot him and didn't track him down or maybe coyotes got him. He was laying in an almost dried up swamp. I wonder how he died?


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

I found a nice buck last year on our property with the bottom jaw shot off. With shots like that there will be no blood trail or just not enough blood to follow.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In response to the deer with it's jaw shot off:

That is another reason to only take shots you are confident in making, that will humanely kill the animal. I'm sure that was a pleasant few days of trying to tear buds off of trees without a bottom jaw. It's sad to see animals that die that type of death.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah its a shame. I took two friends on our 15,000 acres last year and i harvested a nice 4X4 whitetail that had a shot through its back right leg. And my buddy harvested a really nice 4X5 whitetail thats had been shot in the horn.
That deer that i found with the bottom jaw shot off was up under some under brush in a dried up pond.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

May have just been natural causes, i've seen carcases of deer that were just muscle left right on the edge of the water, one can only assume that it got stuck in the mud. There are natural causes.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There are very few easy ways to die and certainly hunting can be just as cruel as Mother Nature.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

There was a parasite in western ND that killed many whitetail a while back. Most of the deer would die right next to some water. It killed so many deer that certain areas smelled like death. My gramps found a nice 20 inch wide 5x5 dead right next to one of is stockponds. Maybe this bug has something to do with it.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

EHD or blue tong is the one Ryan is talking about. Parasite that shows up usually in droughty conditions.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

woodpecker
Where did you find it at on the west side? I shoot some deer up that way.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

A lot of bad shots are taken on deer, my g/f's grandpa saw a deer in his field that had an arrow sticking through it's nose. He won't let anybody bow hunt on his property anymore. One person can ruin everything for everyone else :eyeroll:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW through the nose, talk about an unethical shot, did your grandpa shoot the deer and put it out of its misery?


----------

